

Get Shit Done: The Middle Way - talles
http://deadsimplelog.wordpress.com/2013/11/04/get-shit-done-the-middle-way/

======
dclara
I was also wondering why Window Mobile failed but iOS succeeded so many year
later. I don't exactly know what the differences are. But I guess it's the
marketing strategy. iPhone got accepted due to the success of iPod Touch which
gives user the fun part. It's really the widgets that attract and propel
users' experience. The same reason for Facebook, it didn't soar before the
Zygna games attract all the users attention. It's a sad fact, though.

